# Orchard autoCare - Iron Cleanse



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Orchard Car Care - Iron Cleanse

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
Iron Cleanse.
Iron Cleanse Technical
Iron Cleanse is a highly specialised product which specifically targets rusty iron residues. These residues often attach firmly to surfaces and cannot be easily washed away. Iron Cleanse works because the residues are more strongly attracted to the product than they are to the surface. As the iron particles are dissolved into the Iron Cleanse, there is a characteristic change of colour. When finished, the Iron Cleanse and dissolved iron can be washed away with water leaving no residue. Iron Cleanse is water based and contains no harmful solvents designed to produce paint swelling.

Iron Cleanse also makes use of advanced thickening agents to provide the ideal spray behaviour. Iron Cleanse sprays easily, like a liquid, but sticks like a gel. Liquid 'run-off' is much reduced and there is no 'jetting' as is characteristic of gels. The result is increased contact time, even on vertical surfaces and decreased product usage.

Features:
- quickly and safely dissolves rusty iron residues
- colour change to indicate removal of residues
- pH neutral
- contains no acids, alkalis, oxidising agents or harmful solvents
- 100% Ammonium free
Caution: Do not use Iron Cleanse on uncoated callipers as it can cause the finish to turn dull. As yet we have not tested the product on ceramic brake discs or magnesium wheels, so we would ask you to avoid using on these materials until we can guarantee that no undue reaction will take place.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
Wheels on my SEAT Leon which have about 2k worth of brake dust on them - unsealed wheels
Didn't try it on paintwork as it has recently been done with a fallout remover

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*
I tested this in 2 ways on my wheels, I used it on a cleaned section and a dirty section.

On the dirty wheel there was a big reaction and the product helped get rid of brake dust with ease.

On the clean part the product still reacted with bits on the wheel which were pitted. It proceeded to reoved these bits with ease.

Overall the product perfeormed well and I think just about as well as the others on the market. It does have a similar odour.










Close up on area which was already cleaned









*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*
A fallout remover by OCC which is to me on par with the others in the market. You don't need huge amounts and if the price is right then why not buy it. You could skip the wheel cleaner and just use this if you wish.


----------

